# BCD Schalter



## c.wehn (30 Juni 2011)

Hallo....

habt ihr ne Ahnung was man da für ein Ersatztyp nehmen könnte?

https://picasaweb.google.com/116309629151609716334/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCKS4ueeh0efovAE&feat=email

Vielen Dank!


----------



## M-Ott (30 Juni 2011)

Vielleicht passt was von Conrad.
Such dort mal nach "Kodierschalter BCD".


----------



## c.wehn (30 Juni 2011)

leider nein.. das passende stichwort hier ist daumenrad kodierschalter bcd. ich blätter mir schon die finger bei RS und Digi-Key wund


----------



## M-Ott (30 Juni 2011)

Warum ausgerechnet *Daumenrad* Kodierschalter?


----------



## M-Ott (30 Juni 2011)

BING, erster Eintrag:
http://www.idec.de/produkte/displays_und_digitale_schalter/dg.html


> Neben den Klapptasten stehen als Betätiger auch feststehende Tasten, eine Betätigung durch Stift (z.B. Kugel-schreiber) oder ein Daumenrad zur Verfügung.


Es gibt auch eine Welt jenseits von Google.


----------



## Proxy (30 Juni 2011)

Hi,

vielleicht das da ja was dabei was du brauchen kannst. Muss ja nicht drehbar sein oder?
http://www.hartmann-codier.de/produkte.html


----------



## c.wehn (30 Juni 2011)

Es sollte bei einem Daumenrad/Rändelbetätigung bleiben und nicht mit Drucktaster zum verstellen.


----------



## chrigu (30 Juni 2011)

"Crameda Intersys AG" ist  1999 aus dem Zusammenschluss der Firmen "Contraves Intersys AG" und  "Crameda AG" entstanden. Beide Unternehmen haben während Jahren ihre  elektromechanischen Komponenten entwickelt, hergestellt und weltweit  vermarktet.

http://www.crameda.com/pdf_files/ger/multiswitch/MS-Allgemeines-D-060731.pdf

Die sollten ein Ersatzprodukt haben, oder ev. ein alternativ-Produkt


----------



## c.wehn (30 Juni 2011)

chrigu schrieb:


> "Crameda Intersys AG" ist  1999 aus dem Zusammenschluss der Firmen "Contraves Intersys AG" und  "Crameda AG" entstanden. Beide Unternehmen haben während Jahren ihre  elektromechanischen Komponenten entwickelt, hergestellt und weltweit  vermarktet.
> 
> http://www.crameda.com/pdf_files/ger/multiswitch/MS-Allgemeines-D-060731.pdf
> 
> Die sollten ein Ersatzprodukt haben, oder ev. ein alternativ-Produkt



Genau das hab ich gesucht! Vielen Dank!!


----------



## M-Ott (1 Juli 2011)

Was hat gegen den idec gesprochen?


----------



## rheumakay (1 Juli 2011)

sind doch Schalter von Contraves..?!
die gibt es doch noch...
mußt mal beim Großhändler anfragen...


----------



## 190B (1 Juli 2011)

Vielleicht ist das ja etwas für Dich...

http://www.ci-shop.ch/multisw.htm


----------



## c.wehn (1 Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank Leute aber der Kollege hat mir schon geholfen ich hab den Ersatztyp für den Contraves Schalter gefunden mit selbigen Einbaumaß!


----------

